# Can anyone help me program my remote?



## mbolton (Apr 8, 2006)

I just tried the instructions for programming a remote on my 98 M3. I can get it into learning mode but when I press the button on the new (used) remote, nothing happens. To see if the new remote is the problem, I tried the old one that works and nothing happened with it either. Anyone have any ideas???

Thanks!


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

It is possible you have a rolling code opener so that you cannot teach your car's remote using the garage opener remote. There should be a section in the instructions regarding rolling code and it may be necessary to have 2 people to do it since involve pressing a button in garage opener motor. You can also get instructions at the Homelink website.


----------



## mbolton (Apr 8, 2006)

*More info*

This is a BMW factory remote. The car goes into learning mode but won't respond to the next step in the programming instructions; Open the drivers door and push any button on the remote you want to program. The alarm light is supposed to go off at that point and the remote is supposed to then work.

Any ideas???


----------

